# flies



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

anything i can put in the cage or around to repel flies and other bugs like ticks and fleas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you keep the cage clean there should not be a problem with too many pests.. offer a bath pan to your doves they will enjoy that and keep themselves clean that way.. you can put just a tablesppon per gallon of water of 20 mule team borax in the bath water, it helps keep parasites at bay.. some if you have an open cage..sprinkle a bit of cedar shavings in the bottom of the cage..under the wire bottom..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

in summer i get likea clothe screen and cover my wire so ya it works pretty well


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> in summer i get likea clothe screen and cover my wire so ya it works pretty well


That is a really great idea!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*De*



droper said:


> anything i can put in the cage or around to repel flies and other bugs like ticks and fleas


Diatomaceous earth, food grade...


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> That is a really great idea!


thanks


----------

